# Solved: Fridge (draining water)



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Wasn't sure what to put as a title, so here goes with a very easy explanation 

Our fridge in the kitchen is a small, under the worksurface fridge. It has no freezer compartment, but we know its cold as there is a little ice on the back wall.

At the bottom, like all fridges I'm guessing, is a drainage hole.

Now and then, a lot lately, this has been overflowing, so water leaks down, and onto the floor.

Is there an actual container at the back that holds water, or do we need to get a hose and suck the water out? Not by mouth, don't want to think what's in there 

Its an LEC fridge, and their website is useless, as it only lists one fride 

Thanks for any replies 

eddie


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

On a regular full-size refrigerator-freezer there is a pan mounted somewhere on the bottom that holds condensation water that drains from the cooling coils. There is also a fan with a sensor and/or timer that blows air on this pan to evaporate this condensation water. That said, you may have a clogged-up pan or a clogged feed line to the pan...or the evaporation fan blades could be clogged with lint or burned-out...or the fan's sensor or timer could be bad.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Just may need cleaning under the refrigerator like Koot said. 
But be sure you put it all the way back where it should be.
Where I was living and rent a room years back the older land lady had now toe kick vent cover at the very bottom so you could see the pan under it. She see it and see the water and take it out and put it back. I see it and notice it was not back all the way and it needed to go back about another inch so the water would drip in the pan. She keep taking it out after I keep saying not to and she had lots of damage to the floor because of it till I got her to stop after they had to take up the floor and fix the damage. 
So look under and make sure the pan is where it should be and no cat or mouse moved it after doing what Koot also said. You can have lots of dirt and dust under there to clean and a vacuum and a "refrigerator brush" can help out.


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

eddie5659 said:


> Hiya
> 
> Wasn't sure what to put as a title, so here goes with a very easy explanation
> 
> ...





Koot said:


> On a regular full-size refrigerator-freezer there is a pan mounted somewhere on the bottom that holds condensation water that drains from the cooling coils. There is also a fan with a sensor and/or timer that blows air on this pan to evaporate this condensation water. That said, you may have a clogged-up pan or a clogged feed line to the pan...or the evaporation fan blades could be clogged with lint or burned-out...or the fan's sensor or timer could be bad.


....is the same brand/model of fridge. I took it out of the kitchen, when I got here, and moved it into the garden shed, to be used as a beer/cola fridge, and it works great.

However, when I removed it from the kitchen, it was doing exactly as yours is now. The problem was mostly clogged drain line, running from the bottom of the back wall of the fridge (inside the fridge), thru a small diameter rubber tube, and down to a flat pan, which is mounted on top of the compressor. The design is that when the compressor is running, the heat from the casing gets hot enough to flash off the condensation water that drains thru the hose.

This works great, until the hose starts to plug, or becomes partially blocked. What I did was to use a old fashoned pipe cleaner, and gently worked it in and out of the drain tube, from the inside of the fridge.

Be sure to have a dish towel, or paper towels handy when doing this, you are going to be amazed at what comes out of the tube. It will also help, is the future, if you dont leave the fridge door open for long periods of time, as the humidity from the outside air,condensing inside the fridge, is the source of the water in the first place.

Do not use any type of soap, or bleach when cleaning out the tube, as it will leave a residue on the drying pan, and stink for some time. (Unless of course, you remove the fridge from under the counter, this will allow you to clean the back coils at the same time, and will allow you to clean up the drying pan, after you get the drain tube to flow freely again.)


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Thanks guys :up:

I'm going to have a look at this weekend, and will let you know if it goes well 

eddie


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You're welcome eddie.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Bit late, but looks like we sorted it. Just pulled it out a bit, got a long pipette (to suck the water up) and no problems since :up:


----------

